# thief: the dark proj.



## Wadser (May 17, 2005)

ne1 evr played this game? the hardest stealth game in the world


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 17, 2005)

Hi, feel free to actually type whole words, no one will complain!

Yes, I have played it, it wasn't particularly challenging although vaguely irritating at times.


----------

